# طلاء البلاستيك الكتروليتيا بالنيكل كروم



## melika (26 يوليو 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء اعضاء المنتدى
يسعدنى أن اقدم لكم هذا الموضوع الشيق الذى كان لى شرف السبق فى نشره باللغة العربية - وفقنا الله واياكم الى مافيه الخير والمنفعة للجميع - والآن الى موضوعنا:
خامة البلاستيك التى يمكن الحصول على نتائج ميهرة لطلائها هى خامة ِabs وهى خامة معروفة للعاملين فى مجال البلاستيك . وتتلخص الطريقة فى الخطوات التالية :
1- غسيل ونقع فى محلول قلوى لمدة 10 دقائق - درجة حرارة الحوض 65 درجة مئوية
2-الغمر فى حوض التنميش لمدة دقيقتين - درجة الحرارة 65
3- الغمر فى محلول العامل المساعد "المحفز " لمدة دقيقة واحدة - درجة الحرارة 35 
4-الغمر فى محلول المعجل لمدة دقيقتين - درجة الحرارة 35
5- الغمر فى محلول الطلاء الكيماوى للنحاس لمدة 20 دقيقة - درجة الحرارة 35
6-الطلاء الكهربى فى حوض النحاس الاحمر لمدة 20 دقيقة - درجة حرارة الحوض 45 
7- الطلاء الكهربى فى حوض النيكل اللامع لمدة 20 دقيقة - درجة الحرارة 50
8- الطلاء فى حوض الكروم لمدة دقيقتين - درجة الحرارة 50
** ما بين كل عملية والتى تليها يتم الشطف فى ماء جارى لمدة دقيقتين - درجة الحرارة 35


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع المفيد وننتظر المزيد من الشرح على الموضوع مثلا مخطط تصميمي للعملية وماهو العامل المساعد وماهو المحلول المعجل وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ...


----------



## melika (26 يوليو 2010)

ونبدأ الآن بتركيبة حوض التنظيف :
هيدروكسيد الصوديوم 15 جرام/لتر
كربونات الصويوم 25 جرام/لتر
ثلاثى فوسفات الصوديوم 20 جرام/لتر
ثم تركيبة حوض التنميش :
حامض الكبريتيك 250 مل/لتر
حامض الكروميك 75 جرام/لتر


----------



## melika (26 يوليو 2010)

والان موعدنا مع تركيبة حوض المحلول المحفز او المنشط 
المحلول الآول :
كلوريد البلاديوم 0.8 جرام
حامض الهيدروكلوريك 100 مل
ماء مقطر 175 مل
** يتم المزج مع التقليب المستمر
المحلول الثانى :
كلوريد القصديروز 35 جرام
حامض الهيدروكلوريك 200 مل
يتم المزج جيدا ثم يضاف المحلول الأول الى المحلول الثانى مع التقليب والتسخين ثم يخلط جزء واحد من هذا المحلول المركز مع 3 أجزاء من حامض الهيدروكلوريك و6 أجزاء من الماء المقطر للأستعمال كمحلول منشط


----------



## melika (26 يوليو 2010)

الآن ياشباب اليكم تركيبة حوض المعجل :
هيدروكسيد الصوديوم 40 جرام/لتر
ثم تركيبة النحاس الأحمر اللاكهربى :
A- كبريتات النحاس 75 جرام/لتر
b- هيدروكسيد الصوديوم 125 جرام/لتر
ملح روشيل 200 جرام/لتر
c- فورمالهيد 600 مل/لتر
وطريقة التفعيل كما يلى :
2 جزء من a و 2 جزء من b و 1 جزء من c مع كمية متساوية من الماء المقطر
مع ملاحظة أن مادة الفورمالدهيد تستخدم كعامل مختزل ولن تعمل فى أقل من 7ph


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يوليو 2010)

عاشت الأيادي على هذا الشرح المفصل وننتظر المزيد ............


----------



## melika (26 يوليو 2010)

الآن اصبح المنتج البلاستيكى مكسوا بطبقة رقيقة من التحاس الأحمر
واصبح موصلا للكهرباء - ويمكننا التعامل معه كما نتعامل مع المنتجات المعدنية فى أحواض الطلاء.
تركيبة حوض النحاس الحامضى :
كبريتات النحاس 200 جرام/لتر
حامض كبريتيك 75 جرام/لتر
تركيبة حوض النيكل :
سلفات النيكل 300 جرام/لتر
كلوريد النيكل 30 جرام/لتر
حامض البوريك 35 جرام/لتر
والآن اليكم تركيبة الحوض الاخير وهو حوض الكروم :
حامض الكروميك 250 جرام/لتر
حامض الكبريتيك 2جرام ونصف الجرام /لتر
*** نرحب باستفساراتكم مع اطيب الامنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## رحال 222 (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا اخى على هذا الموضوع الشيق وهذا الشرح الممتع وارجو منك اكمال هذا الموضوع الجميل فقد يكون بدايه لفتح مجالات عمل جديدة لشباب كثير ... ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## abue tycer (27 يوليو 2010)

رائع 000000وانت اروع


----------



## melika (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لمشرفنا المتميز على كلماته المشجعة - وللاخوة الاعزاء المشاركين على كلماتهم الرقيقة وأملى أن يكون هذا الموضوع
مشجعا للشباب على اقتحام هذا المجال - وقد سبق لى عمل دراسة جدوى فنية واقتصادية تقدمت بها الى احدى الاجهزة الحكومية المهتمة بمشاريع الشباب وفازت هذه الدراسة بجائزة الجهاز
ويسعدنى الرد على اسئلة الراغبين فى التنفيذ ومساعدتهم على انجاح المشروع


----------



## فيصل العزو (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## che9 (28 أغسطس 2010)

*ثبات المحلول*

السلام عليكم 
وشكرا اخى على مشاركاتك الجميلة
ولكنى مشيت على نفس ها الطريق ولكن تراكيب النحاس الاكتروتى ما تثبت وخسر التركيب وراح طين اود طريقة مايخسر التركيب فيها
وكمان اخى البلدوم هذا من وين احصلة بكميات ما عندى غير 3 جرام ولكن صديق اخبرنى ان ها البند غالى جدا جدا 
ولك الشكر


----------



## مصطفى الصايغ (28 أغسطس 2010)

جزاااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## melika (28 أغسطس 2010)

che9 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وشكرا اخى على مشاركاتك الجميلة
> ولكنى مشيت على نفس ها الطريق ولكن تراكيب النحاس الاكتروتى ما تثبت وخسر التركيب وراح طين اود طريقة مايخسر التركيب فيها
> وكمان اخى البلدوم هذا من وين احصلة بكميات ما عندى غير 3 جرام ولكن صديق اخبرنى ان ها البند غالى جدا جدا
> ولك الشكر


أخى الكريم
محلول الطلاء الكيماوى للنحاس يمتلك مقدرة ضعيفة على الثبات ولكى نتمكن من اطالة عمر المحلول فان ال ph يمكن تخفيضه فى نهاية يوم العمل باستخدام حامض الكبريتيك والسبب فى ذلك انه يستخدم فى محلول الطلاء - مادة الفورمالدهيد كعامل مختزل وهى حساسة لل ph ولن تعمل فى اقل من 7ph وفى الصباح يمكن تعويض المحلول بواسطة كمية متساوية من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم
وبالنسبة لمادة كلوريد البلاديوم فهى تباع على صورة مسحوق أو صورة سائلة وهى ارخص سعرا ويجب أن تتحلى بالصبر واعادة التجارب حتى تنجح فى تحقيق المطاوب - مع تمنياتى الطيبة بالتوفيق


----------



## hammfree (29 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع القيم و المفيد 
هذا ماكنت أبحث عنه
ممكن تفسرلي كل المراحل والمقادير و تسمي المحاليل المستعملة بالفرنسيةإن أمكن
أنا في صدد بداية مشروع طلاء البلاستيك بالكروم بعون الله تعالى ممكن تساعدني و أجرك على الله


----------



## محمود رمزى السيد (3 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع المفيد و جازاك الله خير و سأعاود الشكر بعد اجراء التجارب ان شاء الله


----------



## HH_2k (17 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح ولي استفسار 
عنما اريد طلاء جزء فقط في جسم بلاستيكي وليس كله فكيف اتحكم في عملية الطلاء من حيث المساحات
هل (مثلا) يوجد مادة معينة اضعها على الاماكن الغير مراد طلائها لتمنع العملية ؟ ام ماذا ؟
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله اخى خير الجزاء وبارك الله لك فى علمك و بارك لمن علموك


----------



## باحث فى الكون (18 مايو 2015)

أشكرك علي هذا المجهود ولو سمحت كيفية التواصل معك عبر الهاتف


----------

